
Google's Proposed Framework for Responsible Data Protection Regulation [pdf] - anigbrowl
https://services.google.com/fh/files/blogs/google_framework_responsible_data_protection_regulation.pdf
======
mudil
LOL that is putting the Fox in charge of the hen house.

